# Obama's spying scandal is starting to look a lot like Watergate



## Arnold (Nov 27, 2018)

*Obama's spying scandal is starting to look a lot like Watergate*

?F.B.I. Used Informant to Investigate Russia Ties to Campaign, Not to Spy, as Trump Claims,? read the headline on a lengthy New York Times story May 18. ?The Justice Department used a suspected informant to probe whether Trump campaign aides were making improper contacts with Russia in 2016,? read a story in the May 21 edition of the Wall Street Journal.

So much for those who dismissed charges of Obama administration infiltration of Donald Trump?s campaign as paranoid fantasy. Defenders of the Obama intelligence and law enforcement apparat have had to fall back on the argument that this infiltration was for Trump?s ? and the nation?s ? own good.

It?s an argument that evidently didn?t occur to Richard Nixon?s defenders when it became clear that Nixon operatives had burglarized and wiretapped the Democratic National Committee?s headquarters in June 1972.

Until 2016, just about everyone agreed that it was a bad thing for government intelligence or law enforcement agencies to spy ? er, use informants ? on a political campaign, especially one of the opposition party. Liberals were especially suspicious of the FBI and the CIA. Nowadays they say that anyone questioning their good faith is unpatriotic.

The crime at the root of Watergate was an attempt at surveillance of the DNC after George McGovern seemed about to win the Democratic Party?s presidential nomination, just as the government misconduct in Russiagate was an attempt at surveillance of the Republican Party?s national campaign after Trump clinched its nomination.

In both cases, the incumbent administration regarded the opposition?s unorthodox nominee as undermining the nation?s long-standing foreign policy and therefore dangerous to the country. McGovern renounced the Democrats? traditional Cold War policy. Trump expressed skepticism about George W. Bush and Obama administration policies on NATO, Mexico, Iran and (forgetting Barack Obama?s ridicule of Mitt Romney on the subject) Russia.

The incumbents? qualms had some rational basis. But their attempts at surveillance were misbegotten. Back in 1972, my brief experience in campaigns left me skeptical that you could learn anything useful by wiretapping the opposition. If you were reasonably smart, you should be able to figure out what a reasonably smart opposition would do and respond accordingly. Subsequent experience has confirmed that view. It?s a different story if you face irrational opposition. It?s hard to figure out what stupid people are going to do.

Similarly, it?s hard to figure out what the Obama law enforcement and intelligence folks had to gain by spying. Candidate Trump?s bizarre refusals to criticize Vladimir Putin and Russia were already a political liability, criticized aptly and often by Hillary Clinton and mainstream media.

But neither the Obama informant/spy nor Robert Mueller?s investigation has presented additional evidence of Trump collusion with Russia. None of Mueller?s indictments points in that direction, and Trump?s foreign policy over 16 months has been far less favorable to Russia than Obama?s.

Both the Watergate wiretap and the Obama appointees? investigator/spy infiltration were initially inspired amid fears that the upstart opposition might win. The Watergate burglary was planned when Nixon?s re-election was far from assured. A May 1972 Harris Poll showed him with only 48 percent against McGovern. It was only after the Haiphong harbor bombing and Moscow summit in early June made clear that US involvement in Vietnam was ending that Nixon?s numbers surged ? just before the June 17 burglary.

In March 2016, it was conventional wisdom that Trump couldn?t be elected president. But his surprising and persistent strength in the Republican primaries left some doubtful, including the FBI lovebirds who instant messaged their desire for an ?insurance policy? against that dreaded eventuality.

Their unease may have owed something to their knowledge of how the Obama Justice Department and FBI had fixed the Hillary Clinton emails case. Clinton wasn?t indicted but was left with a disastrously low 32 percent of voters confident of her honesty and trustworthiness.

There are two obvious differences between Watergate and the Obama administration?s infiltration. The Watergate burglars were arrested in flagrante delicto, and their wiretaps never functioned. And neither the FBI nor the CIA fully cooperated with the post-election cover-up.

That?s quite a contrast with the Obama law enforcement and intelligence appointees? promotion of Christopher Steele?s Clinton campaign-financed dodgy dossier and feeding the mainstream media?s insatiable hunger for Russia collusion stories.

*Source:* https://nypost.com/2018/05/27/obamas-spying-scandal-is-starting-to-look-a-lot-like-watergate/


----------



## Arnold (Nov 27, 2018)

such an arrogant piece of lying shit.


----------



## dagambd (Nov 27, 2018)

Prince said:


> such an arrogant piece of lying shit.



Yes, Trump is a lying piece of shit. We agree.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (Nov 27, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Yes, Trump is a lying piece of shit. We agree.



if you're ignorant fuck (like you) that watches main stream media for your info than yes.


----------



## charley (Nov 27, 2018)

Prince said:


> if you're ignorant fuck (like you) that watches main stream media for your info than yes.




  you shouldn't call dagambd anything but an 'smart man' [which he is] ,,,   IMHO


----------



## dagambd (Nov 27, 2018)

I just listen to people talk. I listen to trump tell lie after lie and then provide no proof. Like for instance ?Obama had my wires tapped.? Still no proof. Or there was no Russian interference in our election when 17 intelligence agencies concluded otherwise. The list could literally go on forever. I mean like FOREVER! He lies so much his lies have lies. Or how about this one for stupidity? His own administration releases a report on climate change and dumby trump doesn?t ?believe? it. It?s not a belief. It?s a fact. He?s been cheating his way through life since the shit stain was pooped out of his mother?s ass. He?ll get what?s coming to him. You can guarantee that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Nov 27, 2018)

if there is one thing Americans know about trump, is that he is an pathological liar ..   





 @ trumpski ,,


----------



## charley (Nov 27, 2018)

dagambd said:


> I just listen to people talk. I listen to trump tell lie after lie and then provide no proof. Like for instance ?Obama had my wires tapped.? Still no proof. Or there was no Russian interference in our election when 17 intelligence agencies concluded otherwise. The list could literally go on forever. I mean like FOREVER! He lies so much his lies have lies. Or how about this one for stupidity? His own administration releases a report on climate change and dumby trump doesn?t ?believe? it. It?s not a belief. It?s a fact. He?s been cheating his way through life since the shit stain was pooped out of his mother?s ass. He?ll get what?s coming to him. You can guarantee that.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




prince doesn't care about the truth, that's what being a trumper does to people...      #SAD


----------



## dagambd (Nov 27, 2018)

charley said:


> prince doesn't care about the truth, that's what being a trumper does to people...      #SAD



#sad! Bahahaa 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Nov 27, 2018)

dagambd said:


> #sad! Bahahaa
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I do enjoy seeing prince defend trumpy in one post, then say he's not political in the next post..


----------



## dagambd (Nov 27, 2018)

He has nothing to hide but won?t release his tax returns. Has nothing to hide but won?t sit before the special counsel. Has nothing to hide but won?t provide congressional testimony. Hillary sat for 11 hours but this pussy won?t even agree to sit. And let?s not forget this past Veterans Day he was scared of the rain. And couldn?t visit Arlington cemetery because he was making phone calls. Truly a great man. Give me a fucking break. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Nov 27, 2018)

charley said:


> I do enjoy seeing prince defend trumpy in one post, then say he's not political in the next post..



In trumps case it has nothing to do with politics. I know a nasty piece of trash when I see one. He may have money and he may not but he ain?t worth the turd I drop in the morning.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Nov 27, 2018)

dagambd said:


> He has nothing to hide but won?t release his tax returns. Has nothing to hide but won?t sit before the special counsel. Has nothing to hide but won?t provide congressional testimony. Hillary sat for 11 hours but this pussy won?t even agree to sit. And let?s not forget this past Veterans Day he was scared of the rain. And couldn?t visit Arlington cemetery because he was making phone calls. Truly a great man. Give me a fucking break.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



trump was afraid of getting his wig wet..


----------



## solidassears (Nov 27, 2018)

dagambd said:


> I just listen to people talk. I listen to trump tell lie after lie and then provide no proof. Like for instance ?Obama had my wires tapped.? Still no proof. Or there was no Russian interference in our election when 17 intelligence agencies concluded otherwise. The list could literally go on forever. I mean like FOREVER! He lies so much his lies have lies. Or how about this one for stupidity? His own administration releases a report on climate change and dumby trump doesn?t ?believe? it. It?s not a belief. It?s a fact. He?s been cheating his way through life since the shit stain was pooped out of his mother?s ass. He?ll get what?s coming to him. You can guarantee that.



Name the lies that matter... I don't care about how many people watched the inauguration or how many people were at a rally. What has he lied about that hurts people? Like if you like your doctor you can keep your doctor, if you like your plan you can keep your plan or Obamacare will save you $1500.00 a year. How many government agencies has be weaponized against his political opponents like Obama did?

Yeah, Trump exaggerates and talks shit, but he is doing the right stuff for the American people; he is not a piece of shit traitor like Obama and Hillary and most of the Democrat party and the Fake News Media


----------



## Arnold (Nov 27, 2018)

dagambd said:


> He has nothing to hide but won?t release his tax returns. Has nothing to hide but won?t sit before the special counsel. Has nothing to hide but won?t provide congressional testimony. Hillary sat for 11 hours but this pussy won?t even agree to sit. And let?s not forget this past Veterans Day he was scared of the rain. And couldn?t visit Arlington cemetery because he was making phone calls. Truly a great man. Give me a fucking break.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I think you might actually be more ignorant than Chucky and Littlecunt combined.


----------



## charley (Nov 27, 2018)

Prince said:


> I think you might actually be more ignorant than Chucky and Littlecunt combined.




Rob !!   WTF  !!   we're trying to get LW to post more,,   say that about me, it's ok,[mostly because I know how lost you are] but not Little Wing,  she's the best 'story teller' we ever had here...   I like that she would say whatever she feels...


----------



## dagambd (Nov 27, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Name the lies that matter... I don't care about how many people watched the inauguration or how many people were at a rally. What has he lied about that hurts people? Like if you like your doctor you can keep your doctor, if you like your plan you can keep your plan or Obamacare will save you $1500.00 a year. How many government agencies has be weaponized against his political opponents like Obama did?
> 
> Yeah, Trump exaggerates and talks shit, but he is doing the right stuff for the American people; he is not a piece of shit traitor like Obama and Hillary and most of the Democrat party and the Fake News Media



Enlighten me. Which government agencies did Obama weaponize and how? I?ll give it to you that Obamacare sucks but i sincerely believe he was trying to make healthcare available for everyone. I don?t fault him for what he was trying to do. 

Saying trump exaggerates and talks shit is THE understatement of understatements. That man lies so much he doesn?t even know fact from fiction. He?s a phony crook who rode on his dad?s coattails till the day he died and then took the rest of his money. He has no class, dignity or morals. He?s selling our country?s soul to the highest bidder and he?d do the same to you if you crossed him. Mr. I got bone spurs so I can?t serve my country who now just loves the military but can?t make a walk across the street to Arlington cemetery to pay respect. Isn?t that enough right there to make you pause and think? And can we stop Obama this and Clinton that? Last time I looked they?re not in the White House.


----------



## solidassears (Nov 27, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Enlighten me. Which government agencies did Obama weaponize and how? I?ll give it to you that Obamacare sucks but i sincerely believe he was trying to make healthcare available for everyone. I don?t fault him for what he was trying to do.
> 
> Saying trump exaggerates and talks shit is THE understatement of understatements. That man lies so much he doesn?t even know fact from fiction. He?s a phony crook who rode on his dad?s coattails till the day he died and then took the rest of his money. He has no class, dignity or morals. He?s selling our country?s soul to the highest bidder and he?d do the same to you if you crossed him. Mr. I got bone spurs so I can?t serve my country who now just loves the military but can?t make a walk across the street to Arlington cemetery to pay respect. Isn?t that enough right there to make you pause and think? And can we stop Obama this and Clinton that? Last time I looked they?re not in the White House.



He weaponized the IRS, CIA and Justice so far those are what we know about. And no Obamacare did no such thing, it screwed up the whole medical system for everyone who works. It's probably better for those who don't pay for anything and want everyone else to pay for their health care. It would never have passed had they told the truth; it is such a shitty deal even Democrats wouldn't vote for it if they had to tell the truth about it. 

I'm still waiting for the specific lies which you can't name. You're just repeating Democrat and Fake News talking points.


----------



## charley (Nov 27, 2018)

Yo dagambd , hey man,,  fyi, nobody talks to that fool    If you check out his posts you'll see nobody ever responds to his garbage..   he must be lonely, even prince only responds when nobody else will agree with him..    #SAD


----------



## Arnold (Nov 27, 2018)

charley said:


> Rob !!   WTF  !!   we're trying to get LW to post more,,   say that about me, it's ok,[mostly because I know how lost you are] but not Little Wing,  she's the best 'story teller' we ever had here...   I like that she would say whatever she feels...



all she does is insult me when she posts here so she can go fuck herself.


----------



## charley (Nov 28, 2018)

Prince said:


> all she does is insult me when she posts here so she can go fuck herself.




  come on Rob, if you can put up with me, you can put up with her,,


----------



## dagambd (Nov 28, 2018)

solidassears said:


> He weaponized the IRS, CIA and Justice so far those are what we know about. And no Obamacare did no such thing, it screwed up the whole medical system for everyone who works. It's probably better for those who don't pay for anything and want everyone else to pay for their health care. It would never have passed had they told the truth; it is such a shitty deal even Democrats wouldn't vote for it if they had to tell the truth about it.
> 
> I'm still waiting for the specific lies which you can't name. You're just repeating Democrat and Fake News talking points.



I?m waiting for proof Obama weaponized the government agencies you listed. We all know trump lies and lies and lies. You said so yourself. Which Americans has trump hurt. His tariffs on China hasn?t helped the farmers out any. We?ll be paying their subsidies because they can?t sell soybeans. How about those manufacturing jobs he promised to bring back. GM is closing plants in Ohio and their cutting roughly 15,000 jobs.  That was just last week. The tax cut again only benefitted the wealthy. How about the Puerto Ricans he left hung out to dry because they were on an island. My bad, I forgot he did toss out some paper towels like a white trash hillbilly tossing bean bags at a picnic. He has no class. He could give a shit less about you or me as long as we keep funding his golf outings at a record rate. That?s right, we?re paying for all those golf outings. And the military he loves so much....he has yet to visit our Tripp?s overseas. Why? Because he?s a big fucking pussy. But keep on sucking on that trump dick. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## botamico (Nov 28, 2018)

Jerry!! Jerry!! Jerry!! Jerry!!! Jerry!! Jerry!! Jerry!!


----------



## solidassears (Nov 28, 2018)

dagambd said:


> I?m waiting for proof Obama weaponized the government agencies you listed. We all know trump lies and lies and lies. You said so yourself. Which Americans has trump hurt. His tariffs on China hasn?t helped the farmers out any. We?ll be paying their subsidies because they can?t sell soybeans. How about those manufacturing jobs he promised to bring back. GM is closing plants in Ohio and their cutting roughly 15,000 jobs.  That was just last week. The tax cut again only benefitted the wealthy. How about the Puerto Ricans he left hung out to dry because they were on an island. My bad, I forgot he did toss out some paper towels like a white trash hillbilly tossing bean bags at a picnic. He has no class. He could give a shit less about you or me as long as we keep funding his golf outings at a record rate. That?s right, we?re paying for all those golf outings. And the military he loves so much....he has yet to visit our Tripp?s overseas. Why? Because he?s a big fucking pussy. But keep on sucking on that trump dick.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I work so sometimes it takes me some time to answer. 

Really? You need me to prove to you that Obama weaponized the IRS, DOJ, FBI, CIA etc.? What the hell news do you listen to? Every heard of Lois Lerner? https://www.forbes.com/sites/legaln...s-lerners-testimony-lawyer-says/#2820b250ad5d How about the Trump dossie? I guess you don't know about it either and how the FBI and DOJ lied to the FISA Court as to it's veracity in order to get surveillance on the Trump Campaign? How the CIA also provided false statements quoting the same Dossie and how the FBI fed it to the Fake News media, then used the Fake News media stories to buttress their argument for the FISA warrant? Sheesh man, get up to speed; you sound like a clueless fool if you don't know about any of this. 

And to your other idiot claims; lets see you back them up. Those are all Democrat / Fake New talking points and have no basis in reality or truth.


----------



## dagambd (Nov 28, 2018)

solidassears said:


> I work so sometimes it takes me some time to answer.
> 
> Really? You need me to prove to you that Obama weaponized the IRS, DOJ, FBI, CIA etc.? What the hell news do you listen to? Every heard of Lois Lerner? https://www.forbes.com/sites/legaln...s-lerners-testimony-lawyer-says/#2820b250ad5d How about the Trump dossie? I guess you don't know about it either and how the FBI and DOJ lied to the FISA Court as to it's veracity in order to get surveillance on the Trump Campaign? How the CIA also provided false statements quoting the same Dossie and how the FBI fed it to the Fake News media, then used the Fake News media stories to buttress their argument for the FISA warrant? Sheesh man, get up to speed; you sound like a clueless fool if you don't know about any of this.
> 
> And to your other idiot claims; lets see you back them up. Those are all Democrat / Fake New talking points and have no basis in reality or truth.




And you?ve been watching way too much faux news. Your bullshit comes from one source, faux news which icontradicts every other news source. You want to watch a real reporter on faux news, watch Shepherd Smith. The only truth teller on that whole god damn network.

You act like you know something about fisa warrants. I don?t pretend to know much about them because I don?t. It is my understanding that it?s not something you pick up out of a Cracker Jack box. It has to be brought in front of a judge and renewed by a judge every so often. I don?t even know enough to explain it Let?s fucking put it this way, fisa warrants aren?t just handed out. 

You know what, I?m fucking done. I just don?t have the time or energy anymore. Trump wants us to fight and bicker so we can take our eyes off what is really happening to the country. One thing you can?t argue is that he?s not bringing this country together. I?d take that over anything else that piece of shit could offer.

Cheers  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Nov 29, 2018)

dagambd said:


> And you?ve been watching way too much faux news. Your bullshit comes from one source, faux news which icontradicts every other news source. You want to watch a real reporter on faux news, watch Shepherd Smith. The only truth teller on that whole god damn network.
> 
> You act like you know something about fisa warrants. I don?t pretend to know much about them because I don?t. It is my understanding that it?s not something you pick up out of a Cracker Jack box. It has to be brought in front of a judge and renewed by a judge every so often. I don?t even know enough to explain it Let?s fucking put it this way, fisa warrants aren?t just handed out.
> 
> ...



You should be done, you don't know what you're talking about all you can do is repeat what you hear. My bullshit? What was bullshit? Name one thing. You can't any more than you can give a source or even explain how any of your stupid taking points work. 

Let's just take one of yours. GM is closing plants because of Trump tariffs. Explain to me how that works. After you do that, explain how a tariff works. How is that GM can post record profits but still wants to close plants? Come on Einstein, explain this to me.

You won't because you're done, the truth is, you were done before you started because you don't know shit.


----------



## dagambd (Nov 29, 2018)

solidassears said:


> You should be done, you don't know what you're talking about all you can do is repeat what you hear. My bullshit? What was bullshit? Name one thing. You can't any more than you can give a source or even explain how any of your stupid taking points work.
> 
> Let's just take one of yours. GM is closing plants because of Trump tariffs. Explain to me how that works. After you do that, explain how a tariff works. How is that GM can post record profits but still wants to close plants? Come on Einstein, explain this to me.
> 
> You won't because you're done, the truth is, you were done before you started because you don't know shit.



I?m done with you. You?re still a shitty person and the country is still a shitty place thanks to the moron in chief. Keep eating his shit while the country suffers. Congratulations 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Nov 29, 2018)

dagambd said:


> I?m done with you. You?re still a shitty person and the country is still a shitty place thanks to the moron in chief. Keep eating his shit while the country suffers. Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



yo dag, nobody ever spoke with this follower, his nickname is soiledasshole , he just wrote shit to gain princess's attention, which he very rarely got, only when prince was really hard up..


----------



## solidassears (Nov 30, 2018)

dagambd said:


> I?m done with you. You?re still a shitty person and the country is still a shitty place thanks to the moron in chief. Keep eating his shit while the country suffers. Congratulations
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Move


----------



## dagambd (Nov 30, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Move



Ok soiledasshole 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Nov 30, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Ok soiledasshole
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



When? Are you the same Bullshit liar as Whoopie, Babs and the other wienies who threatened to move to Canada if Trump won? Trump even offered to fly them there in his plane, but none showed up. You're so pathetic; I kick your ass with the facts and all you can do is call me names lol!!!


----------



## dagambd (Nov 30, 2018)

Nah, I?ll keep fighting the good fight against oppression, racism, bigotry and hate. Trump is lashing out at everyone as if someone stole his bottle. I could be wrong but it looks as if it?s only a matter of time before the dotard gets what?s coming to him. How many house seats did the republicans lose? How close were the senate races the republicans picked up? You?re in the minority mother fucker. You move out.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (Nov 30, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Nah, I?ll keep fighting the good fight against oppression, racism, bigotry and hate. Trump is lashing out at everyone as if someone stole his bottle. I could be wrong but it looks as if it?s only a matter of time before the dotard gets what?s coming to him. How many house seats did the republicans lose? How close were the senate races the republicans picked up? You?re in the minority mother fucker. You move out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Oh now I really scared; you're fighting "the good fight" you have your head up your ass and have no clue what is really going on or even how a tariff works.. or why GM is really closing plants, but you're going to fight the "good" fight. You're a hoover, anything the Democrats or Fake news says you suck up, believe and repeat no matter how stupid or ridiculous they get. The country has problems and you're a great example of why we have problems, you're an ignorant, misled, stooge for the left. It's not so much even what you don't know and how stupid you are; it is what you just "KNOW" that ain't so that's the problem. And you are too lazy or stupid to see it or do anything about it.


----------



## botamico (Nov 30, 2018)

This is more entertaining than Jerry Springer and Maury Povich together.


----------



## charley (Nov 30, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Ok soiledasshole
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



soiledasshole is a morman trumper who is very deeply into pedophilia ,, he trolls for young boys, be careful !!! [has he asked you for dick pics yet ?]  he claims craving sex from children is part of his religious life..     #SAD


----------



## dagambd (Nov 30, 2018)

solidassears said:


> Oh now I really scared; you're fighting "the good fight" you have your head up your ass and have no clue what is really going on or even how a tariff works.. or why GM is really closing plants, but you're going to fight the "good" fight. You're a hoover, anything the Democrats or Fake news says you suck up, believe and repeat no matter how stupid or ridiculous they get. The country has problems and you're a great example of why we have problems, you're an ignorant, misled, stooge for the left. It's not so much even what you don't know and how stupid you are; it is what you just "KNOW" that ain't so that's the problem. And you are too lazy or stupid to see it or do anything about it.



What are you scared of? I haven?t even threatened you and you?re already scared. I?ll try to be nicer so you don?t have to sleep with your parents because we know you still live at home in their basement. Of course I know how a tariff works. That?s easy stuff. What I won?t pretend to know is how much you have to go through to get a fisa warrant. But it?s a big conspiracy and everyone is out to get trump. Or maybe just maybe, trump is a lying bag of turds that may have been involved in some illegal shit. But there?s no chance of that while everyone around him is getting indicted. Riiiiggghhhtt. You just keep on thinking big thinker. Ill even help you build your next tinfoil hat. Loser


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Nov 30, 2018)

dagambd said:


> What are you scared of? I haven?t even threatened you and you?re already scared. I?ll try to be nicer so you don?t have to sleep with your parents because we know you still live at home in their basement. Of course I know how a tariff works. That?s easy stuff. What I won?t pretend to know is how much you have to go through to get a fisa warrant. But it?s a big conspiracy and everyone is out to get trump. Or maybe just maybe, trump is a lying bag of turds that may have been involved in some illegal shit. But there?s no chance of that while everyone around him is getting indicted. Riiiiggghhhtt. You just keep on thinking big thinker. Ill even help you build your next tinfoil hat. Loser
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



  you had me at 'lying bag of turds' ,,


----------



## solidassears (Dec 1, 2018)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2018)

The Russia thing is such horseshit. Hillary started that to try and get people to vote for her. Of course, Putin was in favor of the guy that didn't want war with Russia winning. Russia wouldn't even be an issue without the rigging of the primaries.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2018)

Prince said:


> all she does is insult me when she posts here so she can go fuck herself.



The only one insulting you is yourself showing everyone how far your fucking panties are wedged up your ass over Trump.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2018)

Why is supposed Russian meddling in our election worth so much time and money but no time and money was put into making the midterm elections run more smoothly and honestly than they did? The only people fucking up American elections are Americans.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2018)

I think a politician doing shady shit is shadier than someone with no political experience or knowledge making dumb mistakes.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 1, 2018)

Trump's next book should be called "A Funny Thing Happened on My Way To Losing The 2016 Election." His crime is going to be being unlikable, pissing the wrong people off, and not being as slick as all the career politicians that know how to get away with all this shit.


----------



## Zaphod (Dec 1, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> Trump's next book should be called "A Funny Thing Happened on My Way To Losing The 2016 Election." His crime is going to be being unlikable, pissing the wrong people off, and not being as slick as all the career politicians that know how to get away with all this shit.



Pretty much sums it up.  The one thing I really like about Trump is that he pisses people off to no end.  Two years down the road and it's still the same reaction as the night he won.


----------



## charley (Dec 2, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> Pretty much sums it up.  The one thing I really like about Trump is that he pisses people off to no end.  Two years down the road and it's still the same reaction as the night he won.



in the early 90's I worked at trump's casino in Atlantic city N.J....    I played all the casinos, Show boat, Bally's, the Taj also Trump's casino. We normally got paid 2 to 3 weeks after playing the job..   it was sub-contract work through an agent that I knew.   When we played at trumps joint it would take 8 to 9 months to get paid, even then Trump would not pay us our overtime.. so after a few months of that I never worked there again..  I told that story here before when asked about my trumpski feelings..    do you believe that mother fucker, I was younger then a depended on that money..    trump only cares about trump , he's a POS,,  IMHO


----------



## jolter604 (Dec 2, 2018)

All president's lie threw there teeth.
It's there job


----------



## botamico (Dec 2, 2018)

Agree.


----------



## botamico (Dec 2, 2018)

They are whatever they have to be at a particular time. Kind of like uuumm...............everybody.


----------



## jolter604 (Dec 2, 2018)

botamico said:


> They are whatever they have to be at a particular time. Kind of like uuumm...............everybody.


I find it strange when someone puts a ton of credit into any president because they agree with some of there ways. There is always pros and cons.
Never a full pro
Too many political arguments over things we have really no control over.
Times are constantly changing for better and worse.
I just go with the flow.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2018)

Zaphod said:


> Pretty much sums it up. The one thing I really like about Trump is that he pisses people off to no end. Two years down the road and it's still the same reaction as the night he won.



It seems to me that he's getting set up to be in a lot worse trouble than what he deserves.... by people who are shady as shit at the same damned game. It's all pretty pathetic. If they want him out they should at least have the balls to do it honestly without smearing Russia. Yes, he is a pos but so are they all. Kavanaugh is a scumbag but ole Billy Bob Clinton is a fucking lot worse but people politely ignore that and Hillary trying to destroy the lives of women her husband attacked? Customs and Border Protection agents used tear gas 1.3 times per month on average between 2012 and 2016, the final five years of Barack Obama's tenure as president... the whole thing is a shit show on both sides and you can't throw a stone in either direction without hitting corruption and sheer stupidity.


A favorite illustration of this... 




Henry C. Johnson Jr. is the U.S. Representative for Georgia's 4th congressional district, serving since 2007. He is a member of the Democratic Party. The district is based in DeKalb County, a largely suburban county east of Atlanta


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 2, 2018)

I don't think it's the dumb ones we have to worry about but maybe the ones taking advantage of their naivety to further evil agenda. 

In 2016 alone, the Obama administration dropped at least 26,171 bombs. This means that every day last year, the US military blasted combatants or civilians overseas with 72 bombs; that's three bombs every hour, 24 hours a day. By the most conservative figuring, 50% of the people we are killing in recent wars are civilians. 


Obama is just as shitty and shady as the rest of them. The ones that are popular and likable while they murder mothers and children, teargassing asylum seekers etc are just better at hiding their evil deeds?  Hillary would have been just as bloody and heartless.


----------



## dagambd (Dec 2, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> I don't think it's the dumb ones we have to worry about but maybe the ones taking advantage of their naivety to further evil agenda.
> 
> In 2016 alone, the Obama administration dropped at least 26,171 bombs. This means that every day last year, the US military blasted combatants or civilians overseas with 72 bombs; that's three bombs every hour, 24 hours a day. By the most conservative figuring, 50% of the people we are killing in recent wars are civilians.
> 
> ...



Where do you get your information? I?m not being a dick. I sincerely want to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## charley (Dec 2, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> I don't think it's the dumb ones we have to worry about but maybe the ones taking advantage of their naivety to further evil agenda.
> 
> In 2016 alone, the Obama administration dropped at least 26,171 bombs. This means that every day last year, the US military blasted combatants or civilians overseas with 72 bombs; that's three bombs every hour, 24 hours a day. By the most conservative figuring, 50% of the people we are killing in recent wars are civilians.
> 
> ...




 I liked Obama, and I accept your evaluation LW,,   my problem is one of trust, I've never distrusted the 'word' of an American president in times of trouble, I couldn't believe a word that trump says..   it's kinda scary, the old adage applies here, 'how do you know when thump is lying, his lips are moving'... besides L.W. imho he's a sadistic , misogynist, racist, homophobic pig..


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Where do you get your information? I?m not being a dick. I sincerely want to know.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



There are so many sources for this but this figure of bombs dropped is from the DOD data on airstrikes.


----------



## dagambd (Dec 3, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> There are so many sources for this but this figure of bombs dropped is from the DOD data on airstrikes.



I don?t doubt civilians were killed during the bombing raids. I do however believe they took into consideration and did what they could to minimize the amount of civilian casualties. I certainly hope they did or we?d have been hearing about it all the time. Better than sending in ground troops which is what I?m sure they were trying to avoid. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2018)

https://weblearn.ox.ac.uk/access/co..._ar_on_lives___statistics_-_non-printable.pdf

When honest these studies often note the civilians are underestimated and military overestimated. Say a war broke out on American soil, would a homeowner with a gun just trying to survive be a military combatant? Fuck no, just a civilian caught up in some shit we wanted no part of.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2018)

dagambd said:


> I don?t doubt civilians were killed during the bombing raids. I do however believe they took into consideration and did what they could to minimize the amount of civilian casualties. I certainly hope they did or we?d have been hearing about it all the time. Better than sending in ground troops which is what I?m sure they were trying to avoid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Too many veterans are telling the truth to believe we care about who we kill. 

https://youtu.be/juMI2HuAtJ4?t=134


----------



## dagambd (Dec 3, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> https://weblearn.ox.ac.uk/access/co..._ar_on_lives___statistics_-_non-printable.pdf
> 
> When honest these studies often note the civilians are underestimated and military overestimated. Say a war broke out on American soil, would a homeowner with a gun just trying to survive be a military combatant? Fuck no, just a civilian caught up in some shit we wanted no part of.



I have no doubt civilians were killed. I just believe we tried to minimize civilian casualties where we could. To say otherwise is saying ?all? our leaders are cold-blooded killers. I just don?t believe that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dagambd (Dec 3, 2018)

Little Wing said:


> Too many veterans are telling the truth to believe we care about who we kill.
> 
> https://youtu.be/juMI2HuAtJ4?t=134



Thanks for sharing the video. I served in the corps but my enlisted ended between the first and second gulf conflicts. I always say I just got lucky. I don?t doubt what the two gentleman in the video describe. And I don?t want to play it down by saying war is an awful thing. Civilian casualties are an inevitable part of any war. Those that gave unlawful orders should be punished. I just believe our government did what it could to minimize loss. I just have to.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 3, 2018)

dagambd said:


> Thanks for sharing the video. I served in the corps but my enlisted ended between the first and second gulf conflicts. I always say I just got lucky. I don?t doubt what the two gentleman in the video describe. And I don?t want to play it down by saying war is an awful thing. Civilian casualties are an inevitable part of any war. Those that gave unlawful orders should be punished. I just believe our government did what it could to minimize loss. I just have to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



To be clear, I blame our military for misusing soldiers. It takes guts and heart to enlist and our soldiers deserve so much better than what our country does to and for them before, during, and after service.


----------

